# Panniers for bike with bike not set up for racks, etc.



## Paladin (Sep 4, 2006)

My wife has a Specialized Roubaix. There is no provision front or rear for any panniers, or racks or whatever, but she really loves the bike. Are there front/rear panniers or racks that can be attached to a bike without all the attachment points built into it?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

p-clips


----------



## Paladin (Sep 4, 2006)

*p-clips*



FatTireFred said:


> p-clips



Can you elaborate?


----------



## jonowee (Aug 30, 2009)

Schblamo!... LINK.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

My brother also has a Roubaix with no mounts, has the Axiom Streamliner rack on it:
http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/ride/p...id=0&mscssid=BPMSANS6QRDU8J2P37539B1FNG0V9NF9

Old Man Mountain and Tubus (Tubus Fly) also make racks for bikes without rack mounts.


----------



## Paladin (Sep 4, 2006)

PaulRivers said:


> My brother also has a Roubaix with no mounts, has the Axiom Streamliner rack on it:
> http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/ride/p...id=0&mscssid=BPMSANS6QRDU8J2P37539B1FNG0V9NF9
> 
> Old Man Mountain and Tubus (Tubus Fly) also make racks for bikes without rack mounts.


Thanks, Paul. That is the kind of help I was hoping for.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Paladin said:


> Thanks, Paul. That is the kind of help I was hoping for.


Glad I could help!


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Another alternative and one that has worked well for me....*

Topeak seat tube rack coupled with their trunk/pannier hybrid bags. I have done several credit card trips with this arrangement.


----------

